# love life



## Newportsurfer27

I would like to know how to say "love life" in Tagalog. Please if anyone knows how to write or say it in Tagalog it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


"Love Life"


----------



## kios_01

Actually, that word is quite commonly used in here in the Philippines. I don't think you'd be misunderstood or not be understood if you use the word.

I hesitate to translate it to Tagalog because it would sound unnatural. You'd probably be questioned about it even. They would ask you to clarify what you just said.

But I guess if you really want a translation, it'd be:

*Buhay Pag-ibig*

_buhay - life_
_pag-ibig - love_


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes that is true.  It would sound corny to translate it literally.  Most people would say ''Love life.''

''O, ano?  Kamusta na ang love life mo?''


----------

